# Predator Hunting in Western KY.



## eyemall

I live in a western KY county and have just started hunting predators. I have yet to have any luck. I was wondering if someone on here could give me a few tips on how they hunt them in the same area? I have tried electronic calls as well as mouth blown calls. I know coyotes are there because I have killed them during turkey season, I have had people telling me they hear them howling at night ( my parents hear them on the property they own and I hunt on as well as other people around them) I have found droppings and tracks. I also hunt in other areas I know that contain them because they have been seen as well as killed there. So I need some help PLEASE!!!!


----------



## youngdon

Eyemall, welcome to the forum. I don't hunt KY. but let me know if I can be of help.


----------



## eyemall

Will do youngdon. Have you had any luck in Arizona lately?


----------



## hassell

eyemall-- spend some time and read all the members replies in this forum and others, I know its quite a bit but theirs a lot of good information there, predators are predators no matter what area your from, if you can team up with a good hunter in your area it might make it better, or know of a few good trappers that trap in your general area will also help!!! Good Luck.


----------



## catcapper

My clan is in eastern KY. and when I started chas'in critters there weren't any coyotes in the state. The biggest mistake most hunters make in your area is that they don't use enough care when moving into a stand. A fox or coyote will hear or wind someone walking along at a normal pace out at 100 yds. and leave or just not come in and the result is---BUSTED. Full camo for close encounters. You may have had animals come in and they see you ( face or hand movement )before you spot them and the result---BUSTED. As youngdon always says *"SIT STILL". *Lastly, tone down on volume. Eastern cottontails are not very loud and you want to sound as natural as you can.

Years ago, I had a buddy 3 or 4 miles down the road that used the same cheap hand call as I did and he never figured out why I could harvest way more fox each year than he did. He never cared about sneaking into a stand and though his brown coat was good enough to make him look like a tree, and he would blow that call so loud that it would scare me when I was hunt'in 5 miles away from him. The result ---BUSTED


----------



## LilBill

capper is on the money.sneak in and out ,good camo ,and be aware of your volume.capper how long have you been one gone from ky?


----------



## catcapper

I'm thinking 39-40 years LilBill


----------



## LilBill

yeah a bunch has changed.ever figuring on crossing the sip and checking things out again?


----------



## hassell

LilBill said:


> yeah a bunch has changed.ever figuring on crossing the sip and checking things out again?


 Not unless he can take the Rockies with him!!!!!!


----------



## catcapper

I'll probably stay on this side of the river---there's way to may folks liv'in in that part of the country.


----------



## youngdon

Not only are there way to many of them but.... some of them are family. LOL


----------



## catcapper

Yepper---Heres a picture of one of my cousins new rancher style house up in the Ky. hills.


----------



## youngdon

I know how you feel, I have family that call some pretty fancy places home, but you might think that they were raised inside the fence of the local landfill by the way they conduct themselves.


----------



## catcapper

Hey eyemall---You should try using a dried wing or big feathers tied together as a decoy about 3-4' off the ground (if legal in Ky.) to get thier attention. I use the feathers and some bobcats will come in and sit right under them.----------------------------Bang-----------DRT.


----------



## headhunter25

eyemall said:


> I live in a western KY county and have just started hunting predators. I have yet to have any luck. I was wondering if someone on here could give me a few tips on how they hunt them in the same area? I have tried electronic calls as well as mouth blown calls. I know coyotes are there because I have killed them during turkey season, I have had people telling me they hear them howling at night ( my parents hear them on the property they own and I hunt on as well as other people around them) I have found droppings and tracks. I also hunt in other areas I know that contain them because they have been seen as well as killed there. So I need some help PLEASE!!!!


Give me a shout eyemall. I have some places local but being that you are in the Central City area there is plenty of Peabody land. Go to Walmart and by yourself a permit to hunt it. I think it's only 10-15 bucks. Here's a link with some info:

*26. Peabody WMA* Ohio, Hopkins & Muhlenberg counties ( 46,591 acres); (270) 273-3568. Including the Joseph Fay Britt-White City unit in Hopkins County; numerous access points from KY 70, KY 369, KY 176, Pennyrile Parkway and US 62. Ohio County property is located mostly south of West Kentucky Parkway and between the Green River and KY 269. Numerous access points from KY 369.

Sinclair tract contains a waterfowl refuge around Goose Lake that is closed from Oct. 15-March 15. In Ohio County the waterfowl refuge around South and Island lakes is also closed from Oct. 15-March 15.

Rough terrain from swampland to high ridges and deep pits; primarily reclaimed coal-mined land with numerous excavated ridges and water-filled strip mine pits (visitors should be wary). Excellent birding and fishing opportunities. Good deer, turkey, waterfowl and small game hunting. One of the better areas for quail hunting in the state. Horseback riding allowed on maintained roads.

Shooting range (for single projectile firearms only; no shotshells allowed) open Monday-Saturday 9:00 AM-sunset & Sundays noon-sunset. Check online calendar (see http://fw.ky.gov/app1/calendar.aspx and select Other) for closures or events.

Mobility impaired access to permit holders in designated area, which is currently the Sinclair unit.

A user permit ($15.00) required to enter the area for any type of use, can be purchased wherever Kentucky hunting and fishing licenses are sold. Owned/leased by Kentucky Department of Fish and Wildlife Resources http://fw.ky.gov/kfwis/arcims/wma.asp?strId=229

Follow that link and all the info is from the KDFW site. I just copied and pasted.

Chris C.


----------



## eyemall

Thanks guys. I have yet to try the feather or wing on a stick but have heard that it really works. I already have all the peabody permits. That is one of the places I have been hunting. I also have been fishing out there too. recently me and my father-in-law put out a trotline in the Green River. We landed a 9 pounder and a 30 pounder. So I have been a little absorbed in fishing right now. But late summer I plan to get back to hunting.


----------



## On a call

Good luck fishing....what kind of cats were you catching ??? Shovels I am guessing.

The farm lands in Henderson are great for everything...where abouts do you live ? I may be able to help you gain access to a farm or two.


----------



## eyemall

We were landing Big Blues.... I live in the central City area.


----------



## On a call

Blues ahhh nice...ever try to noodle any up ??

Not sure where Central City is...but I can look it up.


----------



## eyemall

It is in the western ky area around Bowling Green. Never had the nerve to try to noodle, have you ever tried it? Believe it or not though when my mom and her siblings were little my grandma did it.She did it to porvide food for the family.


----------



## ebbs

eyemall said:


> It is in the western ky area around Bowling Green. Never had the nerve to try to noodle, have you ever tried it? Believe it or not though when my mom and her siblings were little my grandma did it.She did it to porvide food for the family.


Noodling literally scares the crap out of my. I don't care if I have the opportunity, forget it. Even if I'm starving to death and know where one's hiding out, I'll probably starve. Have you guys seen the "Girls Gone Noodling" videos?


----------



## youngdon

Yeah, I'm with you ebbs. You all can do the noodling I'll stick to the rod and reel.


----------



## hassell

Sounds Chinese to me, noodling or what ever, sounds like it should be in a Chinese kitchen Ha!! Whats so scary about noodling?


----------



## eyemall

You know what scares me? Snakes do now for real.... I just returned home within the past five mintues from the hospital. I just spent three days there. I got bit by a copperhead Tuesday night and have been wondering if I was going to loose my foot. So take my word for it be careful and watch out for snakes their bite is really bad painful.


----------



## youngdon

Glad to hear you're doing OK eyemall. Sounds painful.


----------



## eyemall

It was and still remains very painful. I am having a lot of problems getting around. My foot and leg is still swollen to about twice the size it should be. I have been the talk of the community I live in and the talk of the people I used to work with. I have had people from a neighboring county call me and ask how I am doing. The hospital said that they only get about 2 snake bites a year and I guess I am the first for this year.


----------



## headhunter25

eyemall said:


> It was and still remains very painful. I am having a lot of problems getting around. My foot and leg is still swollen to about twice the size it should be. I have been the talk of the community I live in and the talk of the people I used to work with. I have had people from a neighboring county call me and ask how I am doing. The hospital said that they only get about 2 snake bites a year and I guess I am the first for this year.


*[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* the luck.... Two snake bites a year. If you don't mind me asking but what where you doing when you got bit?

CC


----------



## youngdon

And is the danger over at this point ? keep us posted eyemall.


----------



## eyemall

The hospital has two bites a yea rnot me. I was told the danger is over. I am home now, I have been walking around outside where I got bit. My ankle and leg ( all the way to my knee) is still swollen very badly and still hurts. But alot of the swelling has gone down and the possibility of nerve and tissue damage due to that has gone away. So i cross my finger and hope I am okay.


----------



## headhunter25

eyemall said:


> The hospital has two bites a yea rnot me. I was told the danger is over. I am home now, I have been walking around outside where I got bit. My ankle and leg ( all the way to my knee) is still swollen very badly and still hurts. But alot of the swelling has gone down and the possibility of nerve and tissue damage due to that has gone away. So i cross my finger and hope I am okay.


I didn't mean you dude.....







Not that it's funny but.....

Chris C.


----------



## youngdon

LOL yeah if I lived anywhere that i got bit twice a year I'd be moving quick.


----------



## eyemall

I have never noodled but I made the mistake of running my hand down a line tied to a jug to try and untangle it. It wasnt tangled. There was a large snapping turtle hung on the hook, and I touched him on top of the head. I knew instantly what I had done and jerked my hand back. I got lucky and didnt loose any fingers. But that is what I think about when someone says noodling around me.I can imagine pulling back my hand with fingers gone the first time I tried it.


----------



## eyemall

headhunter25 said:


> *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* the luck.... Two snake bites a year. If you don't mind me asking but what where you doing when you got bit?
> 
> CC


I was walking through my yard when I got bit. I was UHHHHH barefooted and it was UHHHHH 1030 at night.


----------



## LilBill

glad you are doing well and pulling through it.I HATE SNAKES!


----------



## IPC

A boy that I used to work with has a classic story about Kentucky copperheads...

He finally worked up the nerve to ask the preachers daughter out on a date. She said yes but daddy required he introduce himself to the family before they left the house with their daughter (the girl was 19). When he stepped out of the truck and walked across the lawn toward the preachers front door, he was bitten by a small copperhead. True story. He married that girl, and he has a noticable indention in his calf where some of the affected tissue had to be removed. This happened in 2002 near Henderson, KY. He has been a lifelong type 1 diabetic and is a hemopheliac... its a wonder he survived. Glad you came out okay.


----------



## eyemall

Yeah that is a surprise that he made it. They monitored me the whole time I was there to make sure my blood wasnt breaking down.


----------

